# Once Upon a Time: Tarantino zitiert sich selbst



## Dominik Pache (25. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Once Upon a Time: Tarantino zitiert sich selbst* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Once Upon a Time: Tarantino zitiert sich selbst*


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Juli 2019)

Kein Samuel L. Jackson? Ohne den ist doch kein Tarantino-Film komplett.


----------



## 1xok (25. Juli 2019)

Die Filme nach Death Proof haben mich nicht mehr so angesprochen. Aber für Tarantino würde ich jederzeit nochmal ins Kino gehen.


----------



## Celerex (26. Juli 2019)

Mit Ausnahme von The Hateful Eight bin ich ein riesengroßer Fan von Tarantinos Arbeiten. Deshalb freu ich mich auch sehr auf den Film, die beiden bisherigen Trailer gefallen mir richtig gut.


----------



## masto-don (26. Juli 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme von The Hateful Eight bin ich ein riesengroßer Fan von Tarantinos Arbeiten. Deshalb freu ich mich auch sehr auf den Film, die beiden bisherigen Trailer gefallen mir richtig gut.



das höre/lese ich recht oft, für mich ist es allerdings einer der besten tarantino filme. was gefällt dir an dem film denn nicht?


----------



## Celerex (26. Juli 2019)

masto-don schrieb:


> das höre/lese ich recht oft, für mich ist es allerdings einer der besten tarantino filme. was gefällt dir an dem film denn nicht?



Ich finde den Film per se nicht schlecht. Das Pacing und die Charaktere gefallen mir ziemlich gut. Was mir aber überhaupt nicht gefällt und was für mich das wichtigste in einem Tarantino Streifen ist, sind die Dialoge. The Hateful Eight hat für mich einfach viel zu viel unnatürliches Gequatsche und ist sehr oft einfach nur "drüber". Dazu gehört insbesondere das übertrieben oft vorhandene Wiederholen der Sätze vom Dialogpartner. Das nutzt Tarantino zwar auch gerne in seinen anderen Filmen, aber hier ist es einfach "too much". Ich habe viele Tarantino Filme sicherlich an die 2 - 3x gesehen und ich werde es nie müde, die Dialoge zum x-ten Mal zu hören, aber mit The Hateful Eight wurde ich weder beim ersten, noch beim zweiten Mal Anschauen richtig warm.


----------



## M4GIC (27. Juli 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Ich finde den Film per se nicht schlecht. Das Pacing und die Charaktere gefallen mir ziemlich gut. Was mir aber überhaupt nicht gefällt und was für mich das wichtigste in einem Tarantino Streifen ist, sind die Dialoge. The Hateful Eight hat für mich einfach viel zu viel unnatürliches Gequatsche und ist sehr oft einfach nur "drüber". Dazu gehört insbesondere das übertrieben oft vorhandene Wiederholen der Sätze vom Dialogpartner. Das nutzt Tarantino zwar auch gerne in seinen anderen Filmen, aber hier ist es einfach "too much". Ich habe viele Tarantino Filme sicherlich an die 2 - 3x gesehen und ich werde es nie müde, die Dialoge zum x-ten Mal zu hören, aber mit The Hateful Eight wurde ich weder beim ersten, noch beim zweiten Mal Anschauen richtig warm.



 Komisch, ich finde gerade die Dialoge in hateful 8 grandios ^^


----------



## Celerex (27. Juli 2019)

M4GIC schrieb:


> Komisch, ich finde gerade die Dialoge in hateful 8 grandios ^^



Ein Kumpel von mir fand die Dialoge auch gut, ist halt wohl Geschmacksache. Bin da ein bisschen penibel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juli 2019)

Ich liebe Hateful 8. Wann gab es zuletzt so ein geniales Kammerspiel im Westernsetting mit so wenigen, aber sauguten Darstellern, grandioser Stimmung und erinnerungswürdigen Szenen? Die drei Stunden vergingen wie im Flug.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Hateful 8. Wann gab es zuletzt so ein geniales Kammerspiel im Westernsetting mit so wenigen, aber sauguten Darstellern, grandioser Stimmung und erinnerungswürdigen Szenen? Die drei Stunden vergingen wie im Flug.


Ich warte nur noch drauf, dass daraus eine Theateraufführung gemacht wird.  Anbieten würde es sich bei so einem Film.


----------

